
AltStore – An Alternative iOS AppStore, how to bypass Apples restrictions - zevlag
http://rileytestut.com/blog/2019/09/25/introducing-altstore/
======
metalliqaz
discuss today, here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21083092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21083092)

